# Help..Building cage



## RamsMice (May 24, 2011)

Hey kinda need help on building a cage. I roughly want to know how much it will cost got a 1200 x 900 melamine and will get more so. Finish my list where to get how much whats better.
Lighting-
Sealer-
Track for glass-
Glass-
air vents-

If I have missed anything fell free to add


----------



## saximus (May 24, 2011)

1200 x 900 x ??
I don't really understand the last two sentences so I'm just gonna make up what I think you're talking about . My biggest suggestion would be to find out the standard sheet sizes and make it using those. It means much less cutting. Or to get it a bit cheaper make it so you can cut everything out of one or two really large standard sheets then get the hardware place to do all the cutting for you.
For lighting for something that big you could use a 2' fluro or just go for a standard compact fluro. The compact one will be a bit cheaper. You can get all the fittings from electrical wholesalers but you should get a sparky to wire it or at least certify it.
With the glass you can either get old windows and cut it yourself or get it from a glazier. If you go the glazier option make sure you shop around. There can be a big difference in prices between individual places


----------



## Jackrabbit (May 24, 2011)

definately use standard size sheets, makes less mess from cutting.

a trip to Bunnings will give you all the prices. I just walked around the timber section noting all the sizes and prices of the timber I thought I might need then went home and looked at my plan to determine how much I needed, how best to minimise cuts and amount and what it would cost. once you have that information, go over everything again to double check your measures and requirements.

Track for glass is about $26 from bunnings, only one length, 1.8M.

everything else is determined by brand, size etc as to cost so again just cruise the aisles looking for what you need.


----------



## bucket (May 24, 2011)

i've just finished my 1200x1200x600 tank for my diamond $440 but $40 for mate to do electric work [thermo lights] thats cheap 
i'm trying get time to show how easy it was. that is including my back ground


----------



## RamsMice (May 24, 2011)

Thanks guys will check out those light and stuff I'd you did get it I was trying to say like that list I had with the - next to I wanted to know where to get them, how much, and what types the best like circle vent, square and stuff but it helped me heaps. yer bunnings is a great place might have a look around but the track for 1.8 meters that pretty good pricing. Cheers


----------



## saximus (May 24, 2011)

My glazier chucks the track in for nothing so just check that before you buy them from bunnings


----------



## RamsMice (May 24, 2011)

bucket said:


> i've just finished my 1200x1200x600 tank for my diamond $440 but $40 for mate to do electric work [thermo lights] thats cheap
> i'm trying get time to show how easy it was. that is including my back ground


 
$400 that's a bit of money but that a great price like for the size the a pretty good size enclosure you snake should love it. Also I would love to see pictures if you have time cheers



saximus said:


> My glazier chucks the track in for nothing so just check that before you buy them from bunnings


 
Sorry for silly question glazier that's a glass cutter right.


----------



## Logan92 (May 24, 2011)

i payed about 80 dollars in total for mine (1 sheet of 2400x1200 melamine sheet, the glass and air vents)
oh and the sheet of melamine cost $60 bucks!


----------



## Joemal (May 24, 2011)

$400 finished price .2.4 X .8 X .6 ....Everything was from Bunnings


----------



## Defective (May 24, 2011)

yes
some companys will charge you for them to cut it onsite but if you don't have the equip to cut but know what you're doing they might let you do it yourself


----------



## saximus (May 24, 2011)

Lambert said:


> yes
> some companys will charge you for them to cut it onsite but if you don't have the equip to cut but know what you're doing they might let you do it yourself


 
Are you talking about cutting timber? No company will allow you to use their equipment for that. The liabilities would be ridiculous


----------



## RamsMice (May 24, 2011)

Logan92 said:


> i payed about 80 dollars in total for mine (1 sheet of 2400x1200 melamine sheet, the glass and air vents)
> oh and the sheet of melamine cost $60 bucks!



What! I got a 1200x895 so kinda half yours it was $17 but halfprice cause home timber where having a special but all Up 80$ is good.

Nice enclouser though i like how you have the front with wood looks nice. Don't know what I am going to do with glass if they chuck in a track I will pay them to cut it lol


----------



## Logan92 (May 24, 2011)

yeah i probably could have gotten it cheaper if i went to bunnings or something, but i really couldnt be bothered driving there, so i went to my local mitre10 haha.


----------



## saximus (May 24, 2011)

That's cool Logan. Were they happy to cut it to the sizes you wanted? Or did you do it yourself at home?


----------



## Logan92 (May 24, 2011)

i cut it myself, just went nice and slow with the power saw! didnt turn out to bad, maybe some dodgy cuts here and there but its all good


----------



## bucket (May 24, 2011)

i'll try to put a thread up in the next day or two of my 4x4x2 diamond enclosure & joemal you have athe best scrub python going around only problem is i think he would eat more than me haha


----------



## RamsMice (May 24, 2011)

Haha yeah mitre 10 is only good when they have specials



bucket said:


> i'll try to put a thread up in the next day or two of my 4x4x2 diamond enclosure & joemal you have athe best scrub python going around only problem is i think he would eat more than me haha


 
Haha you snake must cost heaps to feed


----------



## Joemal (May 24, 2011)

RamsMice said:


> Haha yeah mitre 10 is only good when they have specials
> 
> 
> 
> Haha you snake must cost heaps to feed


 
Depends on what i feed .The 3 big ones go through either 9 Xlarge rats or one rabbit or one chook a week or there abouts .Buy $300 worth of rats at a time to cover the 8 snakes .


----------



## Virides (May 25, 2011)

RamsMice said:


> Hey kinda need help on building a cage. I roughly want to know how much it will cost got a 1200 x 900 melamine and will get more so. Finish my list where to get how much whats better.
> Lighting-
> Sealer-
> Track for glass-
> ...


Finger grips for the glass - Virides - Products


----------



## J-A-X (May 25, 2011)

Virides said:


> Finger grips for the glass - Virides - Products


 
I Highly recommend these, they look great and work a treat when the glass sticks in the track cos my snakes think peeing on the glass is great fun


----------



## RamsMice (May 25, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> I Highly recommend these, they look great and work a treat when the glass sticks in the track cos my snakes think peeing on the glass is great fun


 
how do these thing work i had a look and yeah


----------



## Virides (May 26, 2011)

RamsMice said:


> how do these thing work i had a look and yeah


 
It is clear acrylic with a very high stick adhesive which is also clear which allows the finger grip to be attached to the glass. The bond is so great that it is likely that you would break the glass first before managing to pry the finger grip off (though the instructions sold with the product explain a way to do this). So no matter how stuck your glass is, you have something to hold onto. It also means you minimise or infact remove the occurance of smudges on the glass and these are far more comfortable to use than the groves cut into the glass as you are able to use all your fingers to hold onto it rather than 1 or 2 with the groove.


----------

